# How do you write?



## SDWallwork (Dec 28, 2013)

This is not as serious as the title makes out. Im just curious as the ways you prefer to write. Do you write everything on a computer or do you like to scribble things downs on paper and then transfer them? For example, do you write notes on paper and then expand them on the computer? Do you write primarily on a laptop or a PC or do you do things ye olde fashioned way?

Personally I carry a small notebook to jot down random rubbish that enters my head, and then write out larger ideas in a journal. From there I will write outlines or large chunks or lore on a computer. To write a story, my personal preference is a laptop as It allows me to write anywhere in the house, whether it be on my bed or out in the garden enjoying a pipe. I do write on my PC, when I am at home depending on my mood, usually if I am chatting on Skype with friends or if I want the space on the desk for paperwork.

Just thought this would be something a little different and less serious for you guys to think about


----------



## Noma Galway (Dec 28, 2013)

I used to write everything out in a spiral notebook before I typed it, but my typing got ahead of what was written (I still have the notebook, though). Now I have a legal pad to work on concepts, but most of my actual writing gets done on the computer. Sometimes I'll even shut down my internet for a while if I have a really difficult scene to work through.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Dec 28, 2013)

I use the laptop almost exclusively. I used to use the desktop as well now and then, but there were too many distractions there.

I prefer leaving the home to write. There are some nice cafes and pubs nearby that I like to go to. I sit there and watch the people and drink coffee and make things up. If I'm writing at home I'm usually on the sofa, but I don't get as much or as good work done there as if I'm out somewhere.


----------



## Lumani (Dec 28, 2013)

Most of my work gets done on my PC, however I always carry a small notebook of some kind to jot down quick ideas.  If I am doing a lot of braining storming, I like to `see` things on paper before hand. I then transfer to my computer. I also usually keep a note book close by if I'm watching a movie with the husband or kids, just in case!


----------



## Saigonnus (Dec 28, 2013)

I use my laptop also, using Ywriter 5 and Word for most of my stuff. If I am out and about though, generally I use the notepad in my phone to scribble the basic thoughts and expand on them later.


----------



## Ireth (Dec 28, 2013)

I can't really describe my reasoning for handwriting some first drafts and using the laptop for others, but that just seems to be the way it goes. _Low Road_'s first draft was handwritten, as is _Tenth Realm_'s (still in progress), but _Winter's Queen_ was entirely typed. Hard to say at this pint which technique is more effective, as none of those stories are really finished yet. Winter's Queen is closest, but I still have several rewrites and editing passes to go through before it's done.


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Dec 28, 2013)

We (I write with a partner) do development and outlining on notebook paper which I then promptly transfer into OneNote.  In our office my PC is the workhorse, with Word as our word processor and OneNote for organizing everything.  I draft the narrative because we want to maintain one cohesive voice, but our computers are networked so she can edit on her PC.  I also keep a small notebook in my coat pocket and one in my purse for when I'm away from the computer and thoughts hit - these will one day be replaced with a networked phone so everything is streamlined and connected in real time.  Yes, I am a geek.

Oh!  And a new thing I do is keep Mythic Scribes up in the background when I work.  For some reason this is very helpful to me.  I like the sense of a "shared" workspace with other writers, and I like chatting while I work.  While this can sometimes be very distracting, my productivity has skyrocketed since joining the site.  Strange, but true!

Years ago I used to write in a notebook for short periods of time and then would jump to the computer to keep going once my brain warmed up, kind of like run-starting a motorbike, but I guess I grew out of that.


----------



## Spider (Dec 28, 2013)

I type my stories on a laptop, and I have a notebook dedicated to my main WIP for jotting down ideas. I actually can't write in attractive or cool-looking journals because I never have the guts to mess them up. I have a stack of empty journals that people have given me over the years, and I'm not sure if I'll ever use them. On the other hand, I'm not afraid of scribbling all over my plain, old spiral notebook! 

I also keep a small journal for broad story ideas, and I keep that near my bed in case inspiration hits me while I'm dreaming.



A. E. Lowan said:


> And a new thing I do is keep Mythic Scribes up in the background when I work.  For some reason this is very helpful to me.  I like the sense of a "shared" workspace with other writers, and I like chatting while I work.  While this can sometimes be very distracting, my productivity has skyrocketed since joining the site.  Strange, but true!



Hmm, interesting. I might try that out.


----------



## JadedSidhe (Dec 28, 2013)

I write on a laptop and I keep my nook tablet with me when I'm out and about. I keep the current chapter I'm working on in dropbox. For random notes, I'll use whatever I have on hand (paper, napkins, etc) and then transfer them to either my 'what if' or my 'working notes' .txt file.


----------



## Feo Takahari (Dec 28, 2013)

If I try to write by hand, I write very, very slowly, to the point that I can actually forget the end of a sentence because I took so long to write the beginning. I primarily write in Google Docs, both because it automatically saves my progress, and because I like to use comments to mark things I'll need to revise later. If I'm unsure of how to write a specific scene, or if I want to rewrite it then and there, I'll "test" passages in OpenOffice, then copy them into Google Docs if I like them.


----------



## AnneL (Dec 29, 2013)

Word on latop, with pages on iPad as back-up/ supplement.  I edit on the iPad with a program that allows me to annotate PDFs, so it's like writing on paper. I do print hard copy occasionally for edits. i'm going to try Scrivener for my next project.  I do my brainstorming/ doodling by hand on blank paper.  When I write scenes out by hand now, they are always very sketchy so I rarely do it.


----------



## psychotick (Dec 29, 2013)

Hi,

I don't know that I can still write by hand. I've been typing for so long. My primary weapon is a laptop, Dell with a seventeen inch widescreen. That's not as flash as it sounds, the computer was a cheapy, but I specifically wanted the widescreen because it meant the laptop came with a full sized keyboard and that was important. These days I use my desktop for internet and games.

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## Penpilot (Dec 29, 2013)

I have a dedicated laptop that's primary use is for writing. I carry it around so I can write at the library, the mall, McDonalds, etc. I use Scrivener as my main writing program. I use wikipad for organizing my unwritten ideas. I use to carry around a little notebook, but now I have an iPhone so I use that to jot ideas down on the fly and email them to myself.


----------



## Bansidhe (Dec 29, 2013)

I do all my development work in a notebook, then begin drafting on my laptop in a nice, comfy recliner surrounded by my cats. I use noise-cancelling headphones and an online white noise player to block everything out. I pretty much keep to my routine--character development, plot development, key scene work, beat sheets for each section of plot in a spiral notebook with a good writing pen that flows and won't cramp my hand. Then I turn to my laptop and begin my "second" draft. Revisions, then off to BETAs, then a final polish before submitting.


----------



## Gurkhal (Dec 29, 2013)

I write with a pencil on paper and only later, if it turns out as I want it, do I bring it over to the computer. But most often I just put in a box with the rest of my short stories. All hand-written.


----------



## Chessie (Dec 29, 2013)

I like to plot/brainstorm my work out by hand then type up the story. Lots of music, hot tea or coffee, my kitties somewhere nearby so I can pet them. I take breaks to stretch or do whatever around the house.


----------



## Clarence Matthews (Dec 29, 2013)

It has been a solid year since I have been writing and now that I am doing it again I have been handwriting my short stories in a spiral bound notebook for my first draft and then type it onto my laptop. I use the process as my first round to edit for grammar and spelling errors and to rework anything I feel needs to be adjusted as I go. That way before it's off to any beta readers or editors I have initially written it and the opportunity to go through it again at least once to make sure I'm satisfied with my product before I let any other human eyes touch it.


----------



## SDWallwork (Dec 29, 2013)

Wow, its interesting to see just how differently other people do it, thanks for the great response everyone  thanks to this thread I have discovered OneNote and I am loving it!


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Dec 29, 2013)

SDWallwork said:


> Wow, its interesting to see just how differently other people do it, thanks for the great response everyone  thanks to this thread I have discovered OneNote and I am loving it!



I love helping people discover OneNote.  It's an awesome program for organizing, and the beauty of it is if you have Microsoft Office, you already own it!  I stumbled across it one day, didn't even realize I had it, and it changed everything.


----------



## skip.knox (Dec 29, 2013)

I used to write primarily on paper, in a small notebook. This was mainly because I was still working and I was using lunch breaks and ... er, other times ... to write. I didn't get a whole lot done, but it was enough so that when I had an hour or two in the evening--not every evening!--I could type up what I had in the notebook and jump start my writing even though by end of day I was tired. It was enough to keep me going and believing.

I'm retired now and find I have less reason to use the notebook. As others have said, it's nice for sketching out ideas because of the non-linear nature. 

My primary tool now is Scrivener on a laptop. I haven't found a good way to use Evernote or OneNote, though I recognize their strengths. 

In Scrivener I've been experimenting with keeping all drafts in a single project. As I re-work, I'll make a new folder with a new draft number, then copy in either entire chapters or segments from the previous draft, on the theory that it may be useful to be able to go back to some earlier scene. It's been marginally useful so far, but I'd be interested to hear how others have struggled with proceeding from Draft 1 to Draft 17 (or Draft 85!) to Draft-Ready-to-Submit-to-Agent, just at a purely practical level.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Dec 29, 2013)

I have ten novels written on paper.  They take up one shelf on my tall bookshelf.  The last one is typed only.  I'm not sure which I prefer.  I'd say hands down, the hand-written, but all my editing needs to be on the computer, so I may move that direction from now on.

Silence.  I hate writing with people around, music on, TV... distractions are just really... DISTRACTING to me.  I can't write two sentences when my husband is watching the Office.  I try and try, but I just... keep... watching... and laughing because it's too good to ignore.  So yeah.. most of my intense writing gets done between 10am and 3pm of after midnight.


----------



## Penpilot (Dec 30, 2013)

skip.knox said:


> In Scrivener I've been experimenting with keeping all drafts in a single project. As I re-work, I'll make a new folder with a new draft number, then copy in either entire chapters or segments from the previous draft, on the theory that it may be useful to be able to go back to some earlier scene. It's been marginally useful so far, but I'd be interested to hear how others have struggled with proceeding from Draft 1 to Draft 17 (or Draft 85!) to Draft-Ready-to-Submit-to-Agent, just at a purely practical level.



For me I use Scrivener's snapshot function. Once I'm finished a draft, I go through my scenes and make a version which I name Draft X, X being the completed draft number. When I make smaller changes I take snapshots of the scene but don't name them. This lets me know that those versions of the scene belong to the draft above. I can look at and revert to any of the previous versions if I want. The list of snapshots looks like this.

Title
---------------
Draft-01
no name -this is a sub version of Draft 1
no name -this is a sub version of Draft 1
Draft-02


----------



## Bansidhe (Dec 30, 2013)

skip.knox said:


> In Scrivener I've been experimenting with keeping all drafts in a single project. As I re-work, I'll make a new folder with a new draft number, then copy in either entire chapters or segments from the previous draft, on the theory that it may be useful to be able to go back to some earlier scene. It's been marginally useful so far, but I'd be interested to hear how others have struggled with proceeding from Draft 1 to Draft 17 (or Draft 85!) to Draft-Ready-to-Submit-to-Agent, just at a purely practical level.



Hi, Skip. I use Scrivener as well, and Evernote. Here's my processing for submitting to my editor:

My first "draft" is what I call my discovery draft. I get everything out into a spiral notebook--characterization, plotting, outlines, key scene work, beat sheets, world-building. This helps me "mind dump" everything onto the page instead of holding it in reserve or trying to remember that keen bit of dialogue later. My second draft is my "meditation" draft when I put everything into my laptop, fast-drafting my way to The End. My final draft is when I go back to deepen my key scenes, searching for resonance or fixing anything that appears to be "off". 

Once I get the story structure and components exactly the way I want it, I put it away for a little while, to gain perspective. Then I do at least three revision passes--one for overall content, one for line edits, and a final polish for mechanics. Then it's off to BETA readers, and when the story comes back I address any consistent issues or questions mentioned in feedback, and give the whole a final polish before submitting to Editor Awesome. While the story is in BETA I write me query/cover blurb and 2-3 page synopsis as required by my publisher.

I hope this helps!


----------



## Clarence Matthews (Dec 30, 2013)

I see scrivener mentioned a lot. Is it worth the investment? As my writing gets longer I find word is getting tedious to revise and edit longer works.


----------



## Bansidhe (Dec 30, 2013)

Clarence Matthews said:


> I see scrivener mentioned a lot. Is it worth the investment? As my writing gets longer I find word is getting tedious to revise and edit longer works.



Oh my word, YES. At least, like many others, I find it so. I love the corkboard feature, and the ability to make my own templates, and the auto-backup. I love keeping all my research and reference material in one convenient spot. Scrivener keeps everything tracked and organized and NEAT.


----------



## buyjupiter (Dec 30, 2013)

I tend to brainstorm/note take on paper and revise on paper. Writing, however, has to take place on a computer as I write pretty fast and handwriting is too slow. My blank books are full of starts to stories, that once I got going and knew what I was doing got transferred to the PC. They're also full of random notes and plot outlines and character development. (I use a ton of blank books.)

I'm one of the few who don't like the scene development software and novel writing software in general. I tend to do all of the brainstorming and scene planning visually, so it might be that by the time I get to writing things I already have done everything that Scrivener and the like are especially designed to help out with. 

I write using open office, sticky notes, and my brainstorming notes (electronic or paper). Sometimes, if I'm particularly ADD, I'll pull up the freebie versions of Write or Die and slam out a few hundred words that way. (I've found that the one that gives pictures of kittens as motivation, is especially motivating.)

It's taken me a while to settle into this routine, because I keep trying to use dictation software to help out with when I'm doing something like driving or dusting and I can't physically type. However, every piece of software that I've tried ends up taking my Southern accent and twisting what I say into places I didn't know existed and/or references to drug use. Funnily enough, the dictation software correctly transcribes my notes 90% of the time if I make them in broken French.


----------



## Penpilot (Dec 30, 2013)

Clarence Matthews said:


> I see scrivener mentioned a lot. Is it worth the investment? As my writing gets longer I find word is getting tedious to revise and edit longer works.



Yes. Scrivener replace three programs I used to use, Word, yWriter, Supernote Card. If you're not sure on the purchase, you can try before you buy. If memory serves, you can download it and have the fully functioning program for 30 days of usage. Those 30 days can be spread out over a period of time like a year. Or I heard someone say that if you never turn off Scrivener, you can use it forever... but don't do that. It's an awesome program. Support it.


----------



## AnomanderRake (Feb 5, 2014)

I like to write on my laptop. However, for random idea generation or notes, i jot them down on a paper.


----------



## Bruce McKnight (Feb 8, 2014)

I write on my laptop. It's convenient and I can pull it up pretty much everywhere. I use Word and my process is a big mess where I write from the top down and just add random notes and ideas at the bottom in quasi-chronological order until I get to them and either integrate or discard. If I get a new story idea, I just start a new file and drop whatever notes, thoughts, or idea fragments come to mind. When I get ideas in bed, at the store, etc, I get out my phone and send myself an email. When I have time, I copy all the thoughts from email into the appropriate files.


----------



## Malik (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm really fortunate that we live in a barn that we renovated. I have an office with a solid wood antique door and heavily insulated walls. It's like a tomb when I close the door. We don't have kids and I do consulting on contract, so I have lots of time to just be still and think. Usually the dog hangs out with me in here. This room has my personal library and my memorabilia - military medals, pictures, boxing trophies, awards. I like it in here; it reminds me that I'm awesome. 

The chair helps. The biggest boon to my writing was getting a place where my butt is really comfortable. I prefer my writing chair to my recliner. 

As for the actual writing, everything goes into the laptop in MS Word. Concepting, flow charts, and beat sheets are done on legal pads. I have several gigs of images on my hard drive, years of collected stuff, broken down into folders by book for characters, locations, tech, and inspiration. Usually I just turn on Pandora and stare at an image until words come out of my fingers. I'm blessed to have the luxury. 

I am starting an active duty tour in the Reserves next week, eight months of 12-16 hour days. I'm gonna miss writing.


----------

